# HELP! Camera Won't Connect To Computer.



## Suehurst

I recently bought a Samsung TL210. I'm so aggravated with this thing at this point. It won't even connect to my computer! When I tried running the New Hardware thing it told me it could harm my computer or my camera...? Every since then when I try to connect it, it makes never ending annoying beeping sounds. >:|


----------



## TheAtheist

Hi Suehurst, welcome to TSF

Do not despair, these is a fairly common issue!! Those beeping noises may actually be windows informing you it has detected a devices in the USB system!!

I presume you connect via USB? If so, plug it in again and put any discs into the CD drive as the camera manual dictates. Run the software on this disc to get the camera to connect. If you get any warnings about it harming your computer, or it having unsigned drivers, ignore them and continue. These unsigned drivers are not a problem it just means they have not sent them to microsoft to be verified, many major companies do not do this as it is expensive and time consuming. Samsung are a respectable company, their software is very very unlikely to harm your computer!!

Hope this helps, if you're still getting problems just post back and someone will step in

Regards
TheAtheist(Joe)


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi:

I own 3-4 digital cameras of different makes. I use a card reader and not the camera program, it is quicker. The can be found for $20.00 USD. No programs involved.

BG


----------

